# Nên mua máy làm nước nóng nào cho gia đình?



## Ottowa (20/4/22)

Với khí hậu tại Việt Nam, đặc biệt là mùa đông lạnh tại miền Bắc, máy làm nước nóng đã trở thành vật phẩm quan trọng không thể thiếu. Nhưng hiện nay có quá nhiều thương hiệu và dòng máy nước nóng gia đình khác nhau. Để người tiêu dùng tường minh hơn, cùng tìm hiểu và phân tích các dòng bình nóng lạnh tốt hiện nay trong bài viết dưới đây.

Phân loại máy làm nước nóng hiện nay

Máy làm nước nóng là thiết bị gia dụng không thể thiếu cung cấp cho ta làn nước ấm áp, thư giãn trong những ngày thời tiết giá lạnh. Bên cạnh chức năng ấy, bình nóng lạnh còn đem đến những tác dụng tuyệt vời cho sức khỏe. Sử dụng nước nóng thường xuyên giúp mang tới những lợi ích như sau:

Ngăn chặn vi khuẩn phát triển trên cơ thể, làm thải độc, đẹp da

Mang tới cảm giác thư giãn, xua tan căng thẳng mệt mỏi gặp quá nhiều stress trong cuộc sống

Ngâm mình trong nước nóng cải thiện nâng cao sức khỏe tim mạch và huyết áp.

Tắm nước nóng giúp thư giãn cơ bắp, đồng thời cải thiện chất lượng giấc ngủ, giúp bạn ngủ ngon hơn. 






Thị trường máy nước nóng gia đình hiện nay gồm ba loại chính: 

Máy nước nóng trực tiếp: hoạt động trên nguyên lý làm nóng nước tức thời bằng thanh điện trở, nước ra khỏi vòi mà không qua bình chứa.

Máy nước nóng gián tiếp: thường có dung tích bình chứa lớn, có đường nước ra và vào khác nhau.

Máy nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời: làm nóng nước bằng nguồn nhiên liệu tự nhiên là mặt trời, giúp tiết kiệm điện năng chi trả mỗi tháng.

Máy nước nóng cho gia đình loại nào tốt?

Để lựa chọn được chiếc máy làm nước nóng thích hợp, chủ nhà cần hiểu được cặn kẽ ưu khuyết điểm của từng dòng máy.

Dưới đây là bảng so sánh ưu điểm và hạn chế của máy làm nước nóng trực tiếp,  máy nước nóng gián tiếp và bình nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời. 

>>> Xem thêm: Máy làm nước nóng cho gia đình loại nào tốt?


----------

